# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Προετοιμασία για απόκτηση lovebird

## Panagiota.D

Γεία σας!!
Μόλις εγγράφηκα στη σελίδα.. 
Πρόκειται να αποκτήσω ενα Lovebird. Ένα ζευγαράκι lovebird ενός φίλου μόλις έκανε μικράκια και θα μου χαρίσει ένα .. Μου είπε ότι πρέπει να περιμένω ένα μήνα μέχρι να είναι έτοιμο να φύγει από τη μαμά του. Οι απορίες μου πολλές καθώς δεν είχα ποτέ μου πουλάκι και θα ήθελα μέχρι να αποκτήσω το lovebird να είμαι έτοιμη να το αναθρέψω σωστά. Θα ήθελα να ημερέψω το πουλάκι από νωρίς. Έχω ήδη ένα αρκετά μεγάλο κλουβί για να έχει άνεση χώρου. Θα το έχω στο σαλόνι. Ξεκινάω λοιπόν τον βομβαρδισμό ερωτήσεων..
1) Έχω ένα σκυλάκι μεσαίου μεγέθους και φοβάμαι μην έχω κανένα ευτράπελο. Δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να έρθουν ποτέ σε επαφή. Αλλά θέλω να ελευθερώνω και το πουλάκι μέσα στο σπίτι για να πετάει. Να έχω και τον σκύλο μου στον ίδιο χώρο με το πουλάκι λέτε?
2) Έλεγα να πάρω μόνο ένα lovebird, αλλά διαβάζω ότι αυτά χρειάζονται ταίρι αλλιώς μελαγχολούν. Έχω σκοπό να του αφιερώνω αρκετό χρόνο μέσα στη μέρα για να μην νιώθει μόνο του. Μπορεί αυτό να λειτουργήσει?
3) Θα ήθελα κάποια tips για την εξημέρωση του. 
4) Η μητέρα μου που έχει 10 καναρίνια, το βράδυ τα σκεπάζει με σεντόνια για να κοιμούνται και να μην κελαηδούν. Θα πρέπει να κάνω το ίδιο με το παπαγαλάκι ή αντιλαμβάνεται μόνο του τις ώρες ύπνου?

Αυτά για αρχή!! :Happy:

----------

